# Phone Cards Requested by Wounded Troops



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

_This comes from a friend, a retired LTC, as one way to support our troops:_

*From: *"Nitsche, Bruce G." <[email protected]>
*Date: *Tue, 7 Dec 2004 10:02:14 -0500 
*Subject: *REVISED Walter Reed Army Medical Center request for the wounded

*Many of you have requested ways to help the returning wounded from Iraq. I'm sending a recent request received from Walter Reed Army Medical Center. 
*
*Bruce G. Nitsche 
**Veterans Liaison to the Secretary 
**Department of Veterans Affairs*


*The number ONE request at Walter Reed hospital is phone cards.
The government doesn't pay long distance phone charges and
these wounded soldiers are rationing their calls home.

Many will be there throughout the holidays.

Really support our troops --Send phone cards of any amount to:

Medical Family Assistance Center
Walter Reed Medical Center
6900 Georgia Avenue, NW
Washington, DC 20307-5001

They say they need an "endless" supply of these -- any amount
is greatly appreciated.

Many of the discount warehouse stores such as Walmart, Costco, BJ's Wholesale, etc. have good prices on phone cards.*

http://www.wramc.amedd.army.mil/


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*From: *"Nitsche, Bruce G." <[email protected]>
*Date: *Mon, 3 Jan 2005 11:23:18 -0500
*Subject: *phone cards



Thank you to everyone for their help with getting phone cards for the patients at Walter Reed. The response was overwhelming and Walter Reed Army Medical center has asked that no further cards be sent. For those looking for other ways to be of assistance they may contact Dr. Michael J. Wagner, Walter Reed Army Medical Center at email address: [email protected]



Once again thank you to all for their assistance.



*Bruce G. Nitsche*


----------

